# Textfeld verkleinern



## nethawk (6. Februar 2004)

#Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem,
ich habe 2 Textfelder für Passwort und Login eingabe, möchte diese aber nicht in der Standarthöhe, sondern kleiner, hab schon alles probiert, aber es  nicht
woran kann das liegen

Bitte dringend um Hilfe
Die Homepage sollt bald präsentiert werden

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Februar 2004)

"CSS" heißt das Zauberwort:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

ok, danke, 
ich verwende ne css datei

jedoch möchte ich alles beibehalten, und nur diesen einen Teil verkleinern!

kann ich durch funktionen, diese anwendun der css sheets (siehe unten) auf diese 2 Textfelder stoppen, und nach den Textfeldern wieder beginnen lassen

danke

jedoch möchte ich nur diese 2 Textfelder ändern, mehr nicht
was muss ich jetzt ändern bzw eingeben
bitte um Hilfe, stehe voll auf der Leitung!
Danke


.links { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:9pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:9pt }

.links-sp { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.links_light-sp { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.links_left { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:2pt; margin-left:8pt }

.headline { color:#c3c3c3; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:5pt; margin-left:8pt }

.text { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:20pt }

.text_aktion { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:30pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:20pt }

.text-sp { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_red { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:20pt }

.text_bold { color:#505050; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:20pt }

.text_bold-sp { color:#505050; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_bold2 { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:2pt; margin-left:8pt }

.text_bold2-sp { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif;text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_gold { color:#daa520; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_in1 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:30pt }

.text_in2 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:50pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:30pt }

.text_in3 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_in4 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:50pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:40pt }

.text_in5 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:40pt }

.text_in6 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:50pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:46pt }

.text_inter { color:#b22222; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_li10 { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:10pt }

.text_light { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:10pt }

.text_medium { color:#8c8c8c; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_by { color:#6e6e6e; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_silver { color:#f5f5f5; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_neu { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.text_form { color:#232323; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:5pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:5pt }

.maptext_in2 { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:10pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:3pt; margin-left:30pt }

.maptext_in4 { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:2pt; margin-left:40pt }

.maptext_bold-sp { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.maptext-sp { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

a { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

a.med { color:#505050; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.aktuell_date { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:2pt; margin-left:0pt }

.aktuell_head { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:4pt; margin-left:0pt }

.aktuell_text { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:80pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.aktuell_left { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:10pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:30pt }

.bct { color:#d2d2d2; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.bct-red { color:#e30513; font-style:normal; font-weight:bold; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

.aktion { color:#505050; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:6pt; font-family:Verdana,Geneva,Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt }

input.button1 { color:#ebebeb; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family:Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt; background-color:#8c8c8c; border:1pt solid #ebebeb; width:100pt; height:16pt; margin:3pt;}

input.button { color:#ebebeb; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; font-size:8pt; font-family: Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; text-decoration:none; margin-top:0pt; margin-right:0pt; margin-bottom:0pt; margin-left:0pt; background-color:#8c8c8c; border:1pt solid #ebebeb; width:160pt; height:16pt; margin:3pt;}


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

Du kannst für diese beiden Textfelder eine eigene Klasse im Stylesheet anlegen:

```
.eingabefeld{font-size:11px;}
```
die beiden Textfelder ordnest du dann der Klasse zu, das wars schon.... die Grösse(höhe) der Textfelder richtet sich nach der für sie angegebenen Schriftgrösse. Die Breite kannst du dort mit "width" angeben.... was ältere Browser aber nicht umsetzen.... und mit size.... sie richtet sich dann nach der Laufweite der verwendeten Schriftart.


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

naja, das habe ich jetzt probiert,

jedoch bleiben die textfelder noch immer gleich groß!
also haben noch immer standartgröße

Vielleicht (oder sicher) habe ich etwas falsch gemacht

css Datei: .eingabefeld{font-size:11px; height:1pt;} 

und wie ordne ich das jetzt dem textfeld zu

 <input name="login" type="text" size="10" height="11"> 

danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

> und wie ordne ich das jetzt dem textfeld zu



mit dem "class"-Attribut
	
	
	



```
<input name="login" type="text" size="10"class="eingabefeld">
```
 ... wie bei anderen Seitenelementen auch.


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

ja stimmt, danke für die Hilfe .-)

zwar ist mein Prblem noch nciht ganz gelöst, denn ich dacht, das die vergrößerung der Grafik mit dem Textfeld zusammenhing

jedoch war das nicht so

naja, jetzt heißts weiter tüfteln!
ich hoffe ich kann mcih wiede rmelden wennich hilfe brauche?!

BIG THX @ll


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nethawk _
> *zwar ist mein Prblem noch nciht ganz gelöst, denn ich dacht, das die vergrößerung der Grafik mit dem Textfeld zusammenhing
> *


Welche Grafik... hab ich etwas überlesen

Ich hab da allerdings so eine Vermutung... 
füge in dein CSS mal folgendes ein:

```
form{display:inline;}
```


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo

also,

so sollte das Menü assehen hier noch exklusive der Textfelder)
Hier 

Das Menue ist mit einer Grafik hinterlegt, ist strichliert


und so sieht das Menue mit dem textfeldern aus
Hier 

man siegt deutlich das die Menuezeile höher geweorden ist
(unter downolad, company,... ist noch ein stück dazugekommen)


warum

und wie mach ich das, das diese gleich hoch bleibt

danke
stefan


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

Versuchs wie gesagt mal mit der Zeile aus meinem vorherigen Posting.... in dem Beispiel mit den <input>'s hast du logischerweise auch einen <form>-Tag.

<form> ist ein Blockelement, welches als solches einen neuen Absatz im Dokment erzeugt.... mit display:inline wird es als inline-Element dargestellt, welche keinen neuen Absatz erzeugen.


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

ja, habe ich gemacht, aber das funktioniert nicht!

oder habe ich was falsch gemacht

das css sheet ist 

hier


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

Nö, ist schon richtig so.... vorher hattest du bei <form> ja margin/padding auf 0 gestellt... das hat den selben Effekt.

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut... füge mal bei allen <img>-Tags, und bei dem einen <input type="image"... in der ensprechenden <tr>...wo momentan allerdings der Tag fehlt....
(also alles zwischen <!-- top_menu --> und <!-- table-spacer -->) ....die Angabe _align="top"_ hinzu ... das ist so ein kleiner IE-Bug  bei der Ausrichtung von Grafiken in Tabellenzellen. Das fäält normalerweise nicht doll auf, aber wenns auf jeden Pixel ankommt, dann nervts gewaltig.


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

hmmm, habe ich jetzte gemacht

funktioniert aber nicht schaus dir an, ist noch immer der selbe Fehler
oder hat es bei dir funktioniert

danke für deine ständige Hilfe


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

Jo... bei mir funktionierts dann.... du hast jetzt aber auch wieder die style-Angabe für das Formular rausgenommen.


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

das gibts ja nicht das es dann bei dir funk!
denn ich probier und probier,,.. geht nix

könntest du mir den Quelltext schicken, den du gemacht hast, das es bei dir funk,
wäre mir eine Große Hilfe
damit ich weiter machenkann an der  HP

denn ich kann probieren was sich will, es geht nicht


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Februar 2004)

Klar


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

naja, das Problem ist eigentlich nciht weg,
es haben sich neue gebidet

hier 

schau es dir an

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

ist doch komplexer das ganze

3 neue fehler :-((

das mit grafik fehlt habe ich gelöst, war ein fehler in der verlinkung, jedoch der Rest ist noch offen


----------



## nethawk (7. Februar 2004)

naja, ich hoffe es gibt noch ein elösung zu dem Problem

bitte, es wäre wichtig
da ich am ende bin, ich weiß nicht mehr warum das so ist und wa sich tun soll


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2004)

Keine Ahnung, was das da ist.... bei mir sieht das ok aus!


----------



## nethawk (8. Februar 2004)

man du solltest dich gott nennen

so jetzt ist nur noch in kleines Problem!
das 1. Textfeld ist um eine Spur kleiner als das andere

wenn das Problem gelöst ist passt alles

ich weiß das sind kleine Feinheiten, aber auf diese Homepage kommen große Frimen wie Coca Cola,.....

darum muss das dann Perfekt passen 

mit dem Logo Galery muss ich mich noch spielen,das das die selbe schriftart wie die andeen Logos haben

kurz erklärt warum das nihct so leicht ist das ganze, ich habe di eHp übernommen, dadurch habe ich weder vorlagen noch sonst was, darm finde cih auch manchen Fehler nicht sofort, da cich erst einmal schaun muss wie das ganze geregelt worden ist


BIG THX FOR HELP


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2004)

Keine Ahnung.... mal kommts mir so vor, als ob das eine etwas breiter sein könnte, mal nicht. Ich hab die beiden mal untereinander gepackt, nix zu sehen.
Ich stufe das mal als optische Täuschung oder OS/Clientbedingte Macke ein, ....wüsste nicht, was man da machen könnte.


----------



## nethawk (8. Februar 2004)

ja, komisch,
naja ich las das so, fällt eh nur auf wenn man genau hinsieht

hast du vielleicht ein eAhnung, mit wlcher Schriftart die menue Butten erstellt sind

dann das gallery passt nicht dazu, war nur mal das ein button eingefügt ist
ich finde einfach nicht die passende Schrift!
und wenn du keine vorlagen hast, sonden nur das fertige jpg is blöd!


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2004)

Nö, kann ich nicht sagen, was das für einer ist. 
Frag doch mal im Typographie-Forum nach, vielleicht erkennt ihn dort ja jemand


----------

